# My first fatty.. Oh boy!!



## builder59 (May 5, 2009)

This is my first fatty ever.  First I want to say thanks for all of the posts and for this forum.  I followed tips and what I have read and I want to say that it was alot easier than I thought it would be to create.  
Thank you,,,Thank you,,, Thank you!!!


----------



## grothe (May 5, 2009)

Really a nice job....looks perfect!!
Way ta go!!!


----------



## werdwolf (May 5, 2009)

Looks good.  What all do you have hanging there?


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 5, 2009)

Looks great!!


----------



## pineywoods (May 5, 2009)

Fatty looks good congrats on the first of what will probably be many. Yea what else ya got hanging in there??


----------



## fire it up (May 5, 2009)

Congrats on your first fattie, loving that pink ring, great job.
Gotta give you points for the shot of the morrell mushroom in the pan.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 5, 2009)

Nice looking fattie you will always eat well with couple in the frig. Whats hanging??? looks really good


----------



## waysideranch (May 5, 2009)

Beautiful smoke Builder.Points to ya!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cruizer (May 5, 2009)

Oh man that Morrell looks great in that mix. We start finding those in Arizona in late july at about 7000' to 9000' elevation. Great looking smoke. What you got hanging there?


----------



## slanted88 (May 5, 2009)

Rock On! Man ya done good!


----------



## loweyj (May 5, 2009)

Beautiful work... Looks damn tasty !!!


----------



## the dude abides (May 6, 2009)

Great looking fattie.  With all that meat you've got hanging in that smoker a fattie should've been no problem for ya.  I'll give ya points for a great looking fattie!  Where do you live?  That's a pretty big morel.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 6, 2009)

Looks great Builder.  Nice job...


----------



## capt dan (May 6, 2009)

Great lookin work, and  smoker full. Since points don't  count anymore,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I won't bother, cept to say................way to go.!


----------



## builder59 (May 6, 2009)

First,,,Thank you to everyone for the very nice comments!!!!

I have 30 lbs of Polish Sausage from my Grandpa's recipe, and I have 30 lbs of Garlic Trail Bologna made with venison 18 lbs, 8 lbs of pork, 2 lbs of pork fat and 2 lbs of beef suet for flavor.

I live in Michigan about 10 miles south of Flint 50 miles north of Detroit.  We found almost enough to fill a 160 quart cooler.  Sold five pounds to our local fresh produce market for $125.00.  

I will be making fatties quite a bit, it lasted all of about ohhh five minutes between 6 of us.

Thanks again,  Hope to join some of you someday in the Order.

Ron


----------

